# Used Cars



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

One of my favorite movies and my favorite Kurt Russell movie, "Used Cars" is playing this month on HDNET.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Cool! Definitely one of my all time favorites. If you have the DVD, the running comentary is hilarious! I highly recommend checking it out if you get the chance.


----------

